# premature calf



## memela

Just had a calf born 1 month early. It is very tiny. the mama cow is bellowing alot. Should i bring the calf to the house and start bottle feeding? I have some goat colostrum can I use that ?


----------



## Ms. Research

memela said:
			
		

> Just had a calf born 1 month early. It is very tiny. the mama cow is bellowing alot. Should i bring the calf to the house and start bottle feeding?


Not a cow person, but why is the mama cow bellowing?  Is she upset about the tiny calf?  Maybe she knows there's a problem, being born premature, and she is being vocal about it?  

I definitely would start bottle feeding.  Some animals will reject a premature or not quite right baby.  Maybe bottle feeding is better for both baby and mom, so mom can calm down.  

Just a thought.  Hope someone with more experience will reply.  

Good luck with the new baby!


----------



## jhm47

Definitely give the calf COW colostrum, NOT goat colostrum.  If the calf can stand on it's own, and the cow licks it and seems to like it, try to have the calf suck from the cow's udder if it's big enough.


----------



## memela

The calf is too small to stand. We brought her to the barn. We gave her cow colostrum & turning her from side to side every hour. She did suck the colostrum. The mama has rejected her she didn't follow after the baby just turned and walked away. She might weigh 30 lbs. I just don't know what kind of milk to give her. Replacer are regular milk?


----------



## she-earl

If you have access to cows milk, I would use that ahead of milk replacer.  Regardless of which you use, make sure the milk is 100 degrees before feeding it.  I would only give it a pint due twice a day because of its size.  If it sucks, that is much better than tubing it.  Also, make sure it stays warm enough.  It needs to maintain body heat so make sure it is warm enough.  Is there a possibility that the calf may be a twin?


----------



## memela

I don't have access to any cow milk wish I did.I will try her on the replacer  she did suck down the colostrum it was in a tube we got at the feed store. I don't think she has a twin but I will go check around again. We are keeping 16 cows for our cousin that lives in Oklahoma because of the drought there. They are all pregnant and probably the stress from the 10 hour ride down here they are all comming into labor this one was not due till last of Sept.  Thank you so much.


----------



## boykin2010

I dont know anything about cows. AT ALL
BUT is it possible to milk the mom and give the baby that milk if you dont have access to anything else? What breed of cow is it? Is it possible it was a standard female cow bred to a mini dad. The baby would be smaller then. I doubt it would still be a month early but maybe something like that has to do with it???


----------



## memela

Not possible to milk the cow They are shorthorn herfords. I too know nothing about cows just goats. But I'm learning very quickly about cows. I just got her to drink 9 0zs of milk. Keeping my fingers crossed. Just don't know how often to feed her. Anyone have any feedback would appreciate very much


----------



## WildRoseBeef

memela said:
			
		

> Not possible to milk the cow They are shorthorn herfords. I too know nothing about cows just goats. But I'm learning very quickly about cows. I just got her to drink 9 0zs of milk. Keeping my fingers crossed. Just don't know how often to feed her. Anyone have any feedback would appreciate very much


You CAN milk her.  You just have to restrain her in a head catch or medina gate of some sort (with her haltered) in order to milk her.  Milking a beef cow is no different than milking a dairy cow, except that beef cows are not accustomed to being hand-milked like dairy cows are.  

What's her temperament?  Has she been halter trained or not? If she's gentle and one that is easy to catch, then you should be able to milk her regularly to get some milk into the calf.


----------



## Royd Wood

memela said:
			
		

> We are keeping 16 cows for our cousin that lives in Oklahoma because of the drought there. They are all pregnant and probably the stress from the 10 hour ride down here they are all comming into labor this one was not due till last of Sept.  Thank you so much.


Yep that could cause prem birth and your dates suggest its more like 2 months prem - you got your work cut out with this one so I wish you good luck. At least the cattle are grazing


----------



## memela

Yes I just couldn't let her lay there and die kinda of tender hearted in my older age. She has so for sucked down 19 ozs of milk & is wiggling her tail while she eats. Has had a bowel movement but don't know if her kidneys have moved yet but checking on that. She is a little stronger than this morning but still not standing. Will hope she makes it through the night.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Keep up to good work.  Love the fact that her little tail is wagging when she eats.  I hope she gets stronger and stronger every day.  Your cousins are very blessed to have you to rely on.


----------



## memela

Just an update on LULU the premie She made it through the night and her kidneys are working. She still has a long way to go but still keeping my fingers crossed. One eye is very cloudy so I'm thinking she might be blind but maybe not I'm still hopeful just have to wait it out. Thanks to everyone who helped out Need a lot more advice so feel free to help out.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## PattySh

Hoping the little ones makes it!


----------



## neener92

Since she is so small, I would feed her three times a day rather than two. It worked for me when I had a sick calf. Good luck!


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## RPC

Also if you are able to atleast try to make her stand even if you have to make a sling for her and hold her up. With her laying around to much it can cause more problems. Good luck with the little girl and I hope she makes it.


----------



## memela

Thanks everyone. LuLu made another day. She is drinking 18 oz now 3 times a day. Holding her head up better. We are in the process of making her a swing to make her legs stronger. But she is trying very hard to stand. I'm still moving her around every few hours & I pick her up and try to get her to stand her breathing is very good no rattles and has a strong heart beat. So all is good so far except the very cloudy eye.


----------



## memela

Today I went to feed my premie & I noticed her BM is a little loose not bad watching closely. If this turns into scours how should i treat since she is so small.I had to put her on the milk replacer she has been taking for the past 3 days.


----------



## Goatherd

Memela, I don't have cows, but have been reading your post with great interest.  Just wanted to say how much I admire you and what your are doing for this little one.  Best of luck and I hope she makes it for you, and her!


----------



## memela

Update on LuLu the premie...Today was the most AMAZING day !! I was working with her ( 3 Times a day ) had her standing up and I let loose of her and she stood by herself..Little wobbly then she took 3 steps !!!!I was one proud step- mom LOL 4days old and 1 month premature. What a blessing she is. Now if her eyes would just clear up.


----------



## Royd Wood

This is what we like to hear - a good news story - Long way to go but my  are crossed for you


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Yay!  Little Lulu and you have a big cheering section out here.  Keep up the good work.  I know these weren't your cows to begin with.  But maybe this one will be huh?


----------



## memela

Thanks to all who are cheering for Me & LuLu. Yesterday was a little set back I increased her milk & it gave her the squrits. But gave her pedialyte and some pepto  bismol yes you heard me right  pepto well it worked LOL back to normal this morning. she is still sucking down a qt of milk replacer 3 times a day. We finally got the scales out to the barn and she weighs a wooping 24 lbs. But I am afraid she is blind in both eyes hoping she will grow out of it just a waiting game.Done a lot of research on this and mos of them seem to regain their eye sight in about a month. but if not I'll just put bumper pads everywhere. And no she want be going back to OK !! I am her mother LOL. Trying to figure out how to put a pic up for everyone to see.


----------



## memela

Ok everyone here she is my LIL LuLu !! Standing and taking her first steps


----------



## Goatherd

If that doesn't restore your faith, nothing will!  You go, LuLu!!!

As a side note Memela...if you change the "e's" in your name to "a's" you would spell Mamala, which is the Yiddish (Jewish) term of endearment for "mother."  Coincidence?  I think not!


----------



## memela

AWWW Thank you so much.. That was so sweet ..


----------



## RPC

Wow you are doing an awesome job. Now just a question is her eyes cloudy like pink eye? I was told once if you pit like 2 cc's of LA200 in the eyes, not with a needle but just squirt it in, it cures the pink eye. Maybe that will help her eye sight. This is just a thought, but if I am wrong someone please comment.


----------



## memela

no she doesn't have pink eye. One eye is very cloudy and blue the other eye has a white spot on the middle of her eye looks almost like a cataract. i have did a lot of research on blindess in calves and I have found out it happens more than people talk about. Some have recovered in 3-4 weeks others not. So it has given me hope atleast more than she had.Thanks for the coment. it means a lot to me. i'm trying so hard to get her strong.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## Ms. Research

You GO Girl!  

ONE STEP AT A TIME!  

From the Cheering Section in New Jersey!


----------



## memela

LuLu has the scours again well its more like water with yellowish color. How should i treat her? She can't afford to loose any weight.i've been reading but I'm totally . Also noticed her left back leg is swollen. Any feed back?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Awww...she is beautiful!  And you are doing a great job.  I don't have answers to your most recent post.  I am sure that someone will come along that does.  I am guessing that you are going to learn so much with Lulu and will be a great resource to others in the future.  A challenge and a blessing all rolled into one!  We'll keep cheering for you up here in Maine too!


----------



## Okie Amazon

Cut the milk replacer in half (half strength) for a couple of feedings. Cut the amount down, too. Give Pedialyte in between feedings. The baby also needs Probiotics. 

You can also mix this up:

2 raw eggs
8 oz beef broth
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 pk gelatin'

It will help stop scouring.  You can add that to his milk replacer for a meal.


As far as the swollen leg, has she been laying on that side? Massage it well and make sure she alternates sides when lying down.


----------



## memela

Thanks mixing it up right now.


----------



## memela

LuLu is doing so much better today. Thanks again Okie she loves that mixture sucks it right up. Her leg is still swollen but she tried to walk today a few steps. Was very proud of her. so far so good..


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Great to hear she's getting better!


----------



## BriteChicken

Hey Memela! How's Lulu doing? I can't get enough of her cuteness!


----------



## memela

LuLu is doing great today !! No more scours but her back leg is still swollen. This morning at her 6 am feeding she was very alert & waiting on me for her bottles LOL. She is taking a few more steps but you can tell her leg hurts her. She now wants to stand up for her bottles. I'm so thrilled at her improvements everyday. When i go to the barn I always hold my breath and peak over the gate to see if she is still breathing its such a relief when i see her breathing. She is a fighter and has a good strong heart beat. Yesterday she was 1 week old !!! So very tiny still. One of my friends told me I was awesome. i told her no its not me its LuLu she has the will to live I'm just a helper. You can't help but fall in love with her. So keep on cheering for her she still has a long way to go. One day at a time.


----------



## Bovinity

The swollen leg may be from navel ill (or joint ill), an infection that enters the calves body through the umbilical cord stump.  It can cause an infection in the navel area, or sometimes travels to the joints in the legs and sets up an infection there (joint ill). It will need to be treated with antibiotics.  Usually shows up in calves that are about a week old.  You might do a search to see what info you can find on it.  Good luck with your little one -- I found your post when searching for premature calves.  I am raising a little premature bull who was born 35 days early last Friday (8/5).  He is doing well and is spunky, but it is an uphill battle with these little ones.


----------



## memela

What kind of antibotics do you use for this?


----------



## Bovinity

Hi Memela -- I don't know what antibiotics to use for the joint ill, luckily I have never had to deal with it. I just know about the disease from talking to other cattle people. Do you have a large animal vet that you can call and ask?  Or maybe do a search and see what you can find.  My sister did have a calf with this problem about a year ago, I will ask her what she used and post it here for you.


----------



## memela

Thanks Bovinty! The mama cow chewed LuLu navel cord all the way off. I'm trying to keep her as clean as I can. i wash her twiced a day with the water hose LOL she comes alive when I do that. My hubby has gone to the feed store for some antibotices. We live 40 miles from a vet they don't to house calls & want even talk to you on the phone. So I'm kinda on my on. Thanks for all your help I'm sure this is what she has.


----------



## memela

I'm pretty sure Lil LuLu has joint ill or navel ill. Her left back leg is very swollen and hot. It hurts her when she stands. Another battle. The mama cow cut the navel cord all the way off the navel itself looks fine no infection there that I can see. I've started her on antibiotic that i have here already called Noromycin 300 LA. As usual I can't get the vet to call me back. Has anyone dealt with this? Need advice. She is still taking her bottles and acts like shes is starving. but other wise she is good.


----------



## Bovinity

Memela - I have sent you an email with some information.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

Aww, isn't she the cutest little thing.  I really am pulling for her and you  Hold on to hope because even the tinyest babies can make it  with enough TLC and you are doing a great job.

Last spring we had a goat give birth to twins several weeks prematurely. The larger of the two was still born and Willy, the smaller who weighed just a teensy bit under 2 lbs took nearly 10 days to be strong enough to walk on his own. The mother is a 100lb Spanish Meat goat and our vet told us he should have been closer to 4 pounds at birth. He was limp like a rag doll when he was born so we brought him in and he slept in a cat bed on my seed starter pad to keep him warm: I was so worried about him the first two nights that I wrapped him in a towel and he and I slept on the couch together.

This is a picture of him with my daughter when he was nearly two weeks old. He had been walking on his own for about 4 days at this point.






We went through all the same things you are having trouble with; scours, weakness, infections...you name it and it was touch and go for quite a while. However, after all that hard work he survived and thrived. At18 months he is nearly as big as his mother and very healthy. I am on my husband's laptop or I would include a photo.

Anyways, you are doing great. Just keep up all your good work and your little angel will do okay.


----------



## Ms. Research

1MrsMagoo said:
			
		

> Aww, isn't she the cutest little thing.  I really am pulling for her and you  Hold on to hope because even the tinyest babies can make it  with enough TLC and you are doing a great job.
> 
> Last spring we had a goat give birth to twins several weeks prematurely. The larger of the two was still born and Willy, the smaller who weighed just a teensy bit under 2 lbs took nearly 10 days to be strong enough to walk on his own. The mother is a 100lb Spanish Meat goat and our vet told us he should have been closer to 4 pounds at birth. He was limp like a rag doll when he was born so we brought him in and he slept in a cat bed on my seed starter pad to keep him warm: I was so worried about him the first two nights that I wrapped him in a towel and he and I slept on the couch together.
> 
> This is a picture of him with my daughter when he was nearly two weeks old. He had been walking on his own for about 4 days at this point.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4691_img_0104.jpg
> 
> We went through all the same things you are having trouble with; scours, weakness, infections...you name it and it was touch and go for quite a while. However, after all that hard work he survived and thrived. At18 months he is nearly as big as his mother and very healthy. I am on my husband's laptop or I would include a photo.
> 
> Anyways, you are doing great. Just keep up all your good work and your little angel will do okay.


Wow, what a story!  He WAS so tiny!  Glad you posted this so that memela and others like myself can see these premmies can thrive.  Lots of work but what a great reward.  Though there are many sad stories of premmies, it's nice to know that sometimes that TLC from us can work!


----------



## memela

Thank you so much for your inspiring story. Love can go a long way. LuLu is not feeling good today. the vet finally called me back she is on LA 300 1/2 cc every 3 days. So i hoping the swelling goes down. She is still eating very good. We weighed her this morning and she is now 28 lbs despite all the scours this week. but she is just laying around and want hold her head up. Thinking its the medcine.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

memela said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your inspiring story. Love can go a long way. LuLu is not feeling good today. the vet finally called me back she is on LA 300 1/2 cc every 3 days. So i hoping the swelling goes down. She is still eating very good. We weighed her this morning and she is now 28 lbs despite all the scours this week. but she is just laying around and want hold her head up. Thinking its the medcine.


As long as the little darling keeps eating you should be good. I like to think about it this way: How do we act when we have a fever and feel like poo? Personally, I find my favorite pillow and blanket and only move if I have to use the bathroom or if nobody thinks to bring me food. Her body is fragile from being premature and trying to fight an infection so she may be tired or listless. Just keep checking her and watch for any shallow breathing. It is actually a good thing she is resting, so you don't have to force her to lay down and rest.

I am thankful that the vet finally got with you and got her some antibiotics. Oh, by chance do you have a rectal thermometer? It may be helpful to monitor her progress with the antibiotics/fever....just a suggestion but not a necessity. If her fever doesn't break the vet may need to switch up the antibiotics he prescribed for her.  

With our goats, their is only 1 vet that will treat them within 75 miles: He's a great guy but their is only one of him. He gave me his cell phone number and if I have an emergency he will talk me through it day or night...no charge. I have a huge toolbox stocked with antibiotics, wound dressing stuff, syringes, wormers, and just about anything else I could think of: The door of my spare fridge is filled with stuff too. Thank goodness that most everything I have can be used on multiple species since i have a horse, dairy cow (due to calf anytime), chickens, ducks, guineas, and of course my goats. Really, the veterinary stuff is fairly reasonable price wise.

Oh, I am back on my other PC and here is the now photo of Willy taken last month. He is in the background and his mother Hershey is in the foreground as they head out of their paddock in the morning.






Still sending lots of prayers for little Ms. Lulu and you.


----------



## memela

Thank you so much Mrs Magoo your words or very encourgeing .We have a lot of stuff to on hand. I also have 9 Boer goats & they are all due babies in October. horses & 11 cows of our on then the 24 cows from OK. which are all preg. If you don't mind me asking where in Louisiana do you live. I also live in La, Kinder and its hard to find a vet around here that tends to goats.


----------



## memela

Bovinity didn't get any messages from you.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

I am on the opposite side of the state from you. If I recall, Kinder is fairly close to DeRidder. I live about an hour north of New Orleans in a little berg called Bush: Not really much of a town, but that's okay with me. 

My vet is located in Franklinton which is a nice little haul from me, but he is worth it. Livestock vets are rarer than hens teeth around here. We have dog, cat, and equine vets coming out our ears, but nobody wants to mess with livestock animals. I moved here from Ohio in 2006 and really didn't know how good I had it up there: We lived about 40 miles from the biggest Amish community in the state and had tons of large animal vets available for cheap.

I did a Google search for large animal vet and found one vet with those keywords for DeRidder. Hoerner, Ted DVM - Hoerner Veterinary Hospital
(337) 463-7011 -- 1625 N Pine St, Deridder, LA70634

Google could be wrong, but it may be worth a call. The only way I found my guy was through one of the other clinics I called referring him to me. Of course, he was the fourth such referral we'd received and I had almost given up. I hope you can find a back-up vet. I kind of have one: A young guy that is just out of school a couple of years. He will do the goats if I take them to his office, but isn't set up to make house calls. He is much closer, but not nearly so experienced so anything serious goes to the primary vet.

BTW...how is your patient doing tonight?


----------



## memela

She stood up to take her bottles 1 qt and was still wanting more. So i fell better tonight. i quess it was the meds making her so droggie. Deridder is about an hour 15 min. from me.So its still a little far. i have one in Jennings but hes all about the money and you can never get a hold of him plus you have to make an appointment. I'm checking a few more in Eunice and moss bluff.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

memela said:
			
		

> She stood up to take her bottles 1 qt and was still wanting more. So i fell better tonight. i quess it was the meds making her so droggie. Deridder is about an hour 15 min. from me.So its still a little far. i have one in Jennings but hes all about the money and you can never get a hold of him plus you have to make an appointment. I'm checking a few more in Eunice and moss bluff.


Great news about her standing up! Awesome.

Gosh, it is frustrating about finding a vet that actually cares. I hope you can find somebody within a reasonable distance. I remembered driving through Kinder one time with my freind who lives in Rosepine: I visit her once a year there and then she comes here. 

I guess I am lucky that the one large animal vet I could find was also within my budget. My guy, the older more knowledgable one, takes care of the cows at some big research station in his area and does a ton of free stuff for the 4-H kids in and around Franklinton.  When he hosptialized one of my goat kids for two days, the entire bill which includes meds, was $110: I though it was more than fair. 

He will also castrate an adult buck for $29.00 if I take the stinky things to his office...lol. The weirdest thing is he asked my permission to save the male "jewels" for some old guy that comes round once a week. He puts the cow and goat testicles in the fridge in a container for the old guy.  Apparently, this is gross, the guy cooks and eats them. 


Keep us update on little LuLu's progress! I have to scoot outside: I just bought a set of geese and have to go check on them.


----------



## jhm47

Rocky Mountain oysters!  YUMMMMMMM!


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Rocky Mountain oysters!  YUMMMMMMM!


I forgot that is what those were called. Oh well, still  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




for me.


----------



## memela

Well LuLu is not doing good. Yesterday she wouldn't take but 1 bottle all day. the evening she was breathing kind of weird and the inside of her mouth is cold. i gave her electrolytes with a syringe & a shot of B12. Didn't think she would make it through the night. I really don't understand what happen from her standing drinking her bottles and 10 pm to the next morning nothing. She is very limp and can't hold her head up. But her heart rate is good. i just gave her some more electrolytes and just about 6ozs of milk by syringe. Just don't know what else to do. She reacts to my voice. i'm so sad she is such a fighter.


----------



## Goatherd

Memela, I hope LuLu rallies for you.  No matter what happens, good or bad, always remember you were the one who made it all possible and gave her a fighting chance.  How many would do what you're doing?   Hopefully, this is just a temporary setback.  I'm pulling for you and LuLu!


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

memela said:
			
		

> Well LuLu is not doing good. Yesterday she wouldn't take but 1 bottle all day. the evening she was breathing kind of weird and the inside of her mouth is cold. i gave her electrolytes with a syringe & a shot of B12. Didn't think she would make it through the night. I really don't understand what happen from her standing drinking her bottles and 10 pm to the next morning nothing. She is very limp and can't hold her head up. But her heart rate is good. i just gave her some more electrolytes and just about 6ozs of milk by syringe. Just don't know what else to do. She reacts to my voice. i'm so sad she is such a fighter.


OH no....the poor baby. I'm did some digging after reading this and here is what I found so far:

You may have to tube her if she will not eat. Some people mix yogurt and electrolytes with some milk to feed, warmed to 98 degrees.


From a Q and A section on University of Nebraska....


Q:   We have a premature calf born today. We found it within a couple of hours of it's birth. It weighs about 30 lbs. doesn't have a good coat of fur and doesn't have all the teeth that it should have. We figure its about a month early. It can't get up. We brought it into the house to warm it up and tubed it with about a cup of colostrum supplement. How often should we feed it and how much at a time. Also, how warm should we keep him.

A:   It is difficult to save calves born so early that the hair isn't fully grown. Part of the reason these calves don't survive is that the lungs aren't fully capable of absorbing oxygen at this stage of development. 
A good rule of thumb is that calves should consume 10-12% of their body weight in milk each day. Therefore a 30 pound calf should consume 3 to 3-1/2 pints of milk each 24 hours (1 pint of milk equals approximately 1 pound). This amount of milk should be divided into at least two, and preferably 4 or more, feedings. This is the same abount of colostrum that should be fed for the first several days. 
Supplemental heat should be just enough that the calf maintains a body temperature of 101.5 F as measured from a rectal thermometer. Premature calves don't regulate their body temperature very well so monitoring the rectal temperature is important. If the calf is shivering or feels cool to the touch then more heat is needed. Use great caution that the source of heat does not cause burns. 


Apparently, their is a shot the vet can give her to help her lungs...it is called dexamethasone. 

This was taken from a Dexter Cattle Web Board: They had a one month premature calf born....

Yesterday, October 13th, was not a good day for Morsel. He was shivering in the barn in the morning. I took him outside and let him warm up in the sun. Then he started running a fever in the afternoon and by late afternoon he was limp and almost lifeless. Brought him back into the barn and put him under a heat lamp (it was getting very cool outside), then I gave him about 4 ounces of warm electrolyte water. He sucked it out slowly from the bottle! Called the vet, and the vet recommended 1.5 mL of NuFlor and 0.25 mL of Banamine. Thankfully, our neighbor had both of these meds and we gave Morsel the shots around 6:30 pm last night. 

We had to separate Morsel from his mama because she was licking him so much that his nose was getting raw on the edges (cow tongue is like sandpaper). Our vet suggested putting 1 Tblsp of corn syrup in Morsel's milk and try to get him to take it from the bottle, not to tube feed him anymore. We waited until 9:30 pm to give him the milk because we'd given him the electrolytes at 5:30 pm. He finally suckled and we got 4 ounces of the warm milk into him from that bottle feeding. Got up at 2:00 am this morning and he was breathing much better and holding his head up. Clay helped me to hold his body up and we were able to get him to take another 4 ounces of warm milk from the bottle. By 6:30 am this morning he was feeling much better, but still weak. He hadn't pooped at all yesterday, but this morning he was ready to go again and out it came. It takes one of us to hold him in proper position and rub his butt (this encourages the sucking response), while the other one gives him the bottle. He is definitely showing improvement this morning.


I will keep looking. Be back soon......


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

Dug a little more online and made a call....

I called the guy we buy our hay from, who raises beef cattle. He gave me the following advice.

For a newborn calf with weak muscles you can give the calf about 3cc's of BO-SE  or 3cc's of MU-SE: Both are Selenium-Vitamin E. You might also try a few cc's of vitimin B12 (not the B-complex) you will need to get some selenium in the calf pretty soon.  The feed stores usually carry the selenium in a paste form for goats.

He says it is important to try to get the calf up and massage its legs a few times a day to keep the blood flowing. Also before you try to get her to take her bottle, or you tube her, massage all around her mid section, rump, and legs. This mimics the mother licking the calf and will stimulate the sucking reflex. He says he was taught this by an old timer and has saved a lot of calves this way. 

Also, you can try giving vitapaste or nutridrench. Keep the Karo syrup to a minimum since it is a laxative, but will give them an immediate boost in the meantime. I actually give my goats a small amount of a nutridrench, karo, electrolyte, and coffee mix when they have been that sick and it always helps.

I asked about the infection and he says all you can do is watch the temperature and listen to see if her lungs start to rattle: She could get pneumonia. He said what the vet was giving her sounded about right, although since her leg sounded sore and swollen he wondered if she shouldn't get some Banamine (anti-inflammatory) too.

As a last resort, I read on another forum where a woman who brought a very small sick calves into the house. She has a stock tank and kept it in a temperature controlled environment. Now, in her case it was VERY cold outside, but since a premie cant deal with temperature extremes, it would stand to reason that high as well as low temperatures would be bad. My dad has bad lungs and high temperature with high humidity levels about do him in. 

Also according to the lady linked below, you can rub their butts in some way to make them go poo on demand, which you then catch in a bucket? You can read her story here.
http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=calving&action=display&thread=22623#


----------



## memela

Thanks mrs Magoo for the post. I had already found that article. I've been searching all over the net also. As of right now LuLu is at the vet. I think I finally found one that will treat all my animals. its still a 45 min drive but will see how he works out. He was very straight forward about her. She has a bacteria infection (which I already figured out) due to the mama cow cutting the navel cord off all the way. it has gone into her leg and settled in her joint (joint ill or navel ill). It doesn't look real good her odds is only 25% of making it if it hasn't turned into mengitis. So he kept her started her on IV's &antibotics. We had already been giving her them for 3 days.i told him not give up on her she was a fighter she wanted to live. So I'm just in a waiting game. i told him how much i loved her even though she didn't have much of a chance but i let her in my heart. She is 12 days old today.


----------



## memela

Thank you Goathered for the nice words.


----------



## jodief100

I am keeping her in my thoughts.  You too.


----------



## manybirds

I know i'm kind of late on this but whole unpasturized cows milk is best. you couldn't have milked mama could u have? or do u just keep wild beef? cows arn't my area of expertease.


----------



## memela

Thanks Manybirds. But wasn't able to milk the mama cow.We have 28 cows that we're taking care of from OK because of the drought and then 11 cows of our own plus horses and goats. but they are beef cattle and show cows.


----------



## Bovinity

I am so glad that you found a vet to help you with LuLu! I am fortunate enough to live in an area where there are at least 4 vets who do large animal work and are willing to come out to do a farm call if necessary.  I have been out of town for a couple of days, but I was catching up on your thread today. I did send you some info, I clicked the "email" button, so it may have gone to whatever email you had when you registered. It was basically the info that others have posted.  My little premature bull is 10 days old today, my husband has been bottle feeding him while I am visiting my daughter & grandson, and he is doing well. We have been VERY lucky that he did not scour or have any other problems, so far.  Keep us posted on the board!


----------



## manybirds

memela said:
			
		

> Thanks Manybirds. But wasn't able to milk the mama cow.We have 28 cows that we're taking care of from OK because of the drought and then 11 cows of our own plus horses and goats. but they are beef cattle and show cows.


Ok. sorry i should have gone back and read posts instead of just asking. or used sense. then i would have relized most dairy breeders don't even try to leave baby with mom


----------



## memela

It is with great sadness in my heart and tears rolling down my face to let everyone know that Lil LuLu  Lost her battle and passed away at 9:00 am this morning. Thanks to all that cheered for her. She was such a fighter!. She will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## redtailgal

.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

memela,  I am so sorry.    Gosh...I can't even imagine.  You did such a great job and did your absolute best for her.  She will always have a special place in your heart.  Big hugs to you!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Aww man that sucks, I'm soo sorry!!   I always hate it when we lose an animal, but it feels worse when you loose a little calf.  At least you did everything you could to save her, and now you have the experience to take on another premie calf if another one should come along.


----------



## memela

This is the last pic of LuLu at her 10:00pm feeding on Saturday night.


----------



## Goatherd

Memela, I will never forget you or LuLu and all that you both went through.  You gave her more than most would ever have given in the hopes of making her life whole.   I really can't tell you how badly I feel for you, but know that you are one in a million.  Blessings to you and LuLu.


----------



## Okie Amazon

Poor baby, she fought hard.  


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CESpeed

I am so sorry for your loss.  I agree with everyone that you are truly a special person and try to be comforted by the fact that you made Lil Lulu's short life good and happy.  You deserve to be a cow mommy!  You are a very good one.


----------



## Bovinity

Memela -- I am so sorry for your loss of LuLu. She fought a good fight and so did you!


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

I am so sorry your little bovine angel had to leave you so quickly. You went above and beyond trying to save her even though the odds were against you both. We were all blessed to have been a little part of LuLu's life, however short. Take care of yourself and again my condolences.


----------



## Royd Wood

So sorry the inevitable happened and it sounded quite promising at one point. 
I take my hat off to you for trying so hard


----------



## memela

Thank up all for such kind words. She would have made if she hadn' developed the mengities. the vet said he thought she would have but it had spread to far. Maybe if I'd find him sooner and got her  there. I'm an animal lover so this will not be the last time I'll be on here asking questions. i have 9 boer goats that will all have their babies 1st of October. So looking foward to that. I'm so glad i found this site all of you have been a blessing to me. A Big Thank You for all your knowledge and caring.


----------



## Ms. Research

memela said:
			
		

> Thank up all for such kind words. She would have made if she hadn' developed the mengities. the vet said he thought she would have but it had spread to far. Maybe if I'd find him sooner and got her  there. I'm an animal lover so this will not be the last time I'll be on here asking questions. i have 9 boer goats that will all have their babies 1st of October. So looking foward to that. I'm so glad i found this site all of you have been a blessing to me. A Big Thank You for all your knowledge and caring.


My heartfelt condolences for your loss.    But please do do the "what if" game.  You DID your best.  She DID her best but got a really raw deal.  You learned a lot from that Beautiful "Miracle".  Take that gift she gave you for all the hard work you both did trying to get her on her feet and use it for your animals now and all the future babies.    She will always live on in you AND in the care of your animals!  That's why she was there! 

Just my opinion!  And will be looking forward to October 1st and GREAT News!  

Should I think Pink?


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

Well, first thank goodness you now have a good vet: Let's keep the faith you won't need him though!!!!!! 

Also, if you don't have them already, get yourself some nipples just in case you end up with a bottle baby. I buy some from Jeffers that are used with a 20oz soda bottle ...I liked them better than the ones from the feed store. Ever since my first bottle baby, I always keep a supply of these on hand.

I got a call in May from a man we know who raises Boer goats: He had a 9 day old buckling that the mother had rejected and none of the other does would take. The little guy was bone thin and getting too weak to stand and the guy couldn't bottle feed him (time and help issue). His daughter told him to call me and he gave me this little guy that I named Tony...







Turns out Tony didn't know how to nurse correctly and was chewing and hurting the doe, which is why nobody else would let him nurse either. After putting him on milk replacer, I fought scours for a week (put some medicated scour treatment in his milk), but he is now a healthy, ornery 3 month old.

Make sure to post pictures when the kids start arriving!


----------



## Bedste

I am sorry for your loss......


----------



## haviris

Sorry, I've not been here for awhile and was just going through old posts, so sorry to hear about your lose, I had a feeling that would be it as soon as you mentioned her eyes. I've had two go through it, was lucky to save both mine, althought the most recent has cost me waaay more then she's worth (still worth it to me).


----------

